# a little worried



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Izzo had a hard red fluid filled bump on her neck rite where her collar sits . I took the collar off thinking maybe it was just a reaction to the metal and its only gotten worse . She is going into the vet next saturday but does anyone have any idea what it could be , ? Ill try and get pics tomorrow . =[ . It kind of looks like her hairs are ingrown , like when men shave to much .. ? never seen it before on a dog . any kind of treatment anyone has done @ home that could help her ?


p.s she is on revolution so it cant be ticks or anything like that , it even prtects against chiggers.

Thank you , 
one worried pit bull mama


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

my guess it is just an ingrown hair or some how that pore got infected or irritated. I am guessing the collar probably did it and it happens from time to time with my dogs. Dirt gets under the collar and clogs a pore or the skin gets irritated. No big deal just take the collar off for a few days and let it heal up. I would not put anything on it is should heal up just fine by it's self.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> my guess it is just an ingrown hair or some how that pore got infected or irritated. I am guessing the collar probably did it and it happens from time to time with my dogs. Dirt gets under the collar and clogs a pore or the skin gets irritated. No big deal just take the collar off for a few days and let it heal up. I would not put anything on it is should heal up just fine by it's self.


Thank you , Ill try that .. I was thinking maybe puttin a hot rag on it to open up the pore ? or should I not ?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sure it won't hurt to try it. I just leave them alone and they go away in a few days but if you want to try something to help it along I think that is fine. If you want to be proactive a warm wash cloth and maybe some triple antibiotic cream would help it heal up.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

he spots?
warm compress is always a good thing. make sure to wash it good, dawn dish soap is fine.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Nizmo said:


> he spots?
> warm compress is always a good thing. make sure to wash it good, dawn dish soap is fine.


LOl @ he spots I have know Idea what that is

I will try the warm compress and dawn ... how many times a day should I do it , kinda treat it like a human wound , 15 mins warm every 2-3 hours or so ?

I bet a padded collar would take care of this problem ; ]


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

what kind of material is the collar you have for him?
i meant hot spots lmao 
it i would do it like 4 times a day for as long as your dog can stand it, i wouldnt use the down too often. but warm compress's are always good.
are you taking Izzo to the vet?


----------

